# طفل بيكلم ماما العذراء من وراء بابا يسوع



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 يناير 2012)

*طفل بيكلم ماما العذراء من وراء بابا يسوع*









 إزيك ياماما العذراء عامله ايه دلوقتي

 بقولك ايه انا كنت عاوزك في موضوع بس مش عاوز... بابا يسوع يعرف

 حاولي تقومي من جنبه كده او تتكلمي بصوت واطي ماشي

 بصي ياماما العذراء

 عيد ميلاد بابا يسوع قرب وانا نفسي اجبله هديه

 بس مش عارف هو نفسه في ايه

 انتي مامته واكيد عارفه هو محتاج ايه

 بصي ياماما العذراء

 حاولي تعرفي منه هو نفسه في ايه في عيد ميلاده

 بس من غير مايعرف ان انا قلتلك حاجه

 علشان عاوزها تكون مفاجاه

 هو علي طول بيجبلي حاجات كتير قوي

 ومن غير مااطلبها كمان ولما بسال ماما وبابا

 بيقولولي هو سالنا واحنا قلناله انت كان نفسك في ايه

 فانا قلت اسالك انتي علشان انتي مامته واكيد عارفه هو عاوز ايه

 بس اعرفي بسرعه علشان الحق اشتري الهديه

 انا كل يوم كنت بحط في الحصاله نص جنيه

 من مصروفي علشان احوش تمن الهديه

 ماتنسيش ياماما العذراء علشان خاطري

 باااااي بقي دلوقتي علشان ماما بتنده عليااا ماشي
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يناير 2012)

*جميييل اوى اوى بجد...هو إنت ناقله و لا إنت إلى كاتبه....*
* فى الحلتين اشكرك ..*
* الرب يبارك خدمتك و حياتك*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 يناير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *جميييل اوى اوى بجد...هو إنت ناقله و لا إنت إلى كاتبه....*
> * فى الحلتين اشكرك ..*
> * الرب يبارك خدمتك و حياتك*


*أشكرك أختى على التقييم والمداخلة الرقيقة
الموضوع منقوووووول
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## hanyv77 (3 يناير 2012)

سلام ونعمة من الرب المخلص يسوع المسيح اشكر منتدى الكنيسة المبارك واشكر الاساتذة اعضاء المندى واشكر  سيدنا البابا العظم بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية واشكر الاباء المطارنة والاباء القمامسة والاباء القسوس وكل عام وانتم بخير والرب يعوضكم تعبكم واطلب من الرب يسوع تكون هذة السنة المباركة وتكون سلام وخير على مصر وتعم البركة والسلام والنعمة وتكون هى بلد الامن والامان امين


----------



## hanyv77 (3 يناير 2012)

اشكر منتدى الكنيسة على من الصور الجميلة والترنيم الجميلة والرب يعوضكم تعبكم


----------



## kero-marena (3 يناير 2012)

حلو قوي ولو في مراحل عمر مختلفة 

راح يستفيدوا قوي

شكرا ليكككككككككككك


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (3 يناير 2012)

*موضوع اكثر من رائع

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يناير 2012)

جميله قوي
ياريت فعلا تكون قلوبنا بنفس برائه الاطفال
ونقدم ليسوع اجمل هديه منتظرها منا دايما
وهو قلب طفل برئ خالي من الخطايا

كل الشكر للموضوع الرائع


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 يناير 2012)

hanyv77 قال:


> سلام ونعمة من الرب المخلص يسوع المسيح اشكر منتدى الكنيسة المبارك واشكر الاساتذة اعضاء المندى واشكر  سيدنا البابا العظم بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية واشكر الاباء المطارنة والاباء القمامسة والاباء القسوس وكل عام وانتم بخير والرب يعوضكم تعبكم واطلب من الرب يسوع تكون هذة السنة المباركة وتكون سلام وخير على مصر وتعم البركة والسلام والنعمة وتكون هى بلد الامن والامان امين


*أشكركhany على المداخلة*
*وأهلا بيك فى منتدى الكنيسة*
*وربنا يسمع لصلاتك الرائعة *
*+++آمين+++ *
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 يناير 2012)

kero-marena قال:


> حلو قوي ولو في مراحل عمر مختلفة
> 
> راح يستفيدوا قوي
> 
> شكرا ليكككككككككككك


*أشكرك أختى على المرور والتعليق
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 يناير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> *​


*أشكرك أختى على المرور والتعليق
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 يناير 2012)

Gospel Life قال:


> جميله قوي
> ياريت فعلا تكون قلوبنا بنفس برائه الاطفال
> ونقدم ليسوع اجمل هديه منتظرها منا دايما
> وهو قلب طفل برئ خالي من الخطايا
> ...


*أشكرك أختى على المرور والمداخلة الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يناير 2012)

*حلوه بجد ومميزه جدا..فكرتها تحفه..شكرا*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يناير 2012)

حلو خالص اوووووووووووووى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 يناير 2012)

dodo jojo قال:


> *حلوه بجد ومميزه جدا..فكرتها تحفه..شكرا*​


*أشكرك أخى على المرور ورأيك الرقيق
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> حلو خالص اوووووووووووووى
> ربنا يباركك


*أشكرك أختى على التقييم والمداخلة الجميلة*
​


----------



## rania79 (4 يناير 2012)

الله حلو اوى الحوار دة
وفعلا الرب عايزينا بقلوب الاطفال الطاهرة البريئة دى
ميرسى ليك يسطس


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (5 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> الله حلو اوى الحوار دة
> وفعلا الرب عايزينا بقلوب الاطفال الطاهرة البريئة دى
> ميرسى ليك يسطس


*بالفعل أختى رانيا لأن الرب قال "إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأطفال"
أشكرك أختى رانيا على المداخلة والتقييم
كل سنة إنتى طيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 يناير 2012)

اجمل هية ليسوع المسيح فى ميلاده ان نكون له ابناء اوفاء انقياء اتقياء


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (7 يناير 2012)

*رائع جدا جدا
صلواتك​*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 يناير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اجمل هية ليسوع المسيح فى ميلاده ان نكون له ابناء اوفاء انقياء اتقياء


*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين*
*يعطينا الله قلوب مثل قلوب الأطفال *
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 يناير 2012)

COPTIC_KNIGHT قال:


> *رائع جدا جدا
> صلواتك​*


*أشكرك أخى على المشاركة والتقييم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (8 يناير 2012)

هو نفسه نرجع لطهارة الأطفال 

وليس فى عدم نضج عقلهم 

يريدنا كاملين فى الأذهان ، بسطاءً كالأطفال : فى الشر والحقد وكل خطية


----------

